# Sand Paper



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I have some 2" rolls of 3M adhesive back sandpaper I thought was good stuff, and don't get me wrong it is the best I had used, but today I got a few samples of Klingspor cloth backed sand paper. 120, 220, 320, and 400 grit. The 120 cuts faster than the 3M 80 grit. And the paper does not clog up. 
I rough turned some cherry and sanded down through the grits very quickly, less heat build up because I didn't have to push very hard, I was impressed.
I also bought some 5" disks, 600, 800, and 1000 grit. Sanded a piece of Zecote, went through the grits again, it was like glass.

www.woodworkingshop.com

Check it out.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been using Mirka paper, and was pretty happy with it as its cheap, but my father in law has klingspor, and that stuff is way way way better....


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi!
Klingspor is what we have used for years :smile:!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

3M also makes Donald Duck pencil erasers ! #1 !!!!! :no:


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, kind of puts it in perspective doesn't it.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I go the the Klingspor shop in Hickory, NC. They have a big box full of cut offs of the cloth back sand paper. You dig out what you want and they sell it by the pound. A lot of the turning club members buy this way.
Tom


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

TomC said:


> I go the the Klingspor shop in Hickory, NC. They have a big box full of cut offs of the cloth back sand paper. You dig out what you want and they sell it by the pound. A lot of the turning club members buy this way.
> Tom


I wish I were within driving distance of the Klingspor store. I am jealous. :icon_smile:

For the rest of us, they do offer boxes of the offcuts. They are a good deal.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/category.aspx?id=25&f1=BARGAIN+BOXES


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Tom, I went to the store in Winston-Salem. I thought the boxed paper was a good deal, the bin is an even better deal.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Gary0855 said:


> Tom, I went to the store in Winston-Salem. I thought the boxed paper was a good deal, the bin is an even better deal.


Yes it is. I buy by the pound every time I go.
Tom


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm using Norton x3 paper back paper and I go through a lot of it.
I use my air gun to blow out the dust on the paper and on the piece after every grit change.
I use a school paper cutter and make sheets that measure 4-1/2" x 5-1/2" folded in half to end up with 2-1/4" x 5-1/2" pieces.

Do you guys buy the rolls or the sheets.?
I pay about $4.00 for 3 sheets in a pack......:thumbdown:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

tcleve4911 said:


> I'm using Norton x3 paper back paper and I go through a lot of it.
> I use my air gun to blow out the dust on the paper and on the piece after every grit change.
> I use a school paper cutter and make sheets that measure 4-1/2" x 5-1/2" folded in half to end up with 2-1/4" x 5-1/2" pieces.
> 
> ...


I think you should look at the Klingspor abrasives.

I have a mix of PSA rolls. I use this on a granite slab for hand sanding pieces to be flat.

I have the 8x11 sheets used on hand sanders which use 1/3 sheet lengthwise.

I have 8x11 sheets of wet-dry paper I use for tool restorations.

I also have rolls of turners tape.

I have a drum sander which uses rolls of hook and loop.

I have the round scalloped discs for power sanding of turned items.

I have hook and loop discs for my Random Orbit Sander.

I have PSA discs for the Worksharp 3000.

I only just realize how many different types of abrasive I have. Wow.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

....and do you find them to be affordable?
I'd be interested in the turning rolls, 5" random orbital hook and loop disks and some sheet stock.

I appreciate the help...I'm tired of spending so much on sandpaper.
The good news is, my turning techniques have gotten much better so I don't need 60 grit anymore :laughing:


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

Just bought some 120 and 180 disc. Packs of 50. $12 ish a pack. I thought that was pretty good? Anyone have a better source online?


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

It's funny, I'm a "Buy American" kind of guy. However I make an exception for Klingspor. Superb stuff!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

What size disc, Velcro or no Velcro, love a link to where. Sounds like its a good deal

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I use diablo, it's crappy stuff but it is the only sand paper within an hour that comes in 40 grit for sanding out chainsaw marks. Home depot sells it, walmart caries 3m but no lower grit than 60.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> What size disc, Velcro or no Velcro, love a link to where. Sounds like its a good deal
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


5" 5-hole. PSA. Woodworking shop.com


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> 5" 5-hole. PSA. Woodworking shop.com


Ok, what is best deal on 6"

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Ok, what is best deal on 6"
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


I think that site has 6" too. I look for a while but knew I wanted klingspor. They aren't as easy to find.


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

I been super busy and not in the shop until today. The klingspor 120 is amazing! It cuts like 60 but smooth like others 180. Highly recommended!


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> I been super busy and not in the shop until today. The klingspor 120 is amazing! It cuts like 60 but smooth like others 180. Highly recommended!


Yeah sounds like what I want

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## bigg081 (Dec 23, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Yeah sounds like what I want
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Hope shipping is terrible. Y'all get decent rates?


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

bigg081 said:


> Hope shipping is terrible. Y'all get decent rates?


1 kilogram from here to the states costs about $30

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

DaveTTC said:


> Ok, what is best deal on 6"
> 
> Dave The Turning Cowboy


Take a look. On this site you have to specify the number of holes then connection type, etc.

http://www.woodworkingshop.com/abrasive-discs/


----------

